
Keep Bananas Fresh Longer - zvanness
http://lifehacker.com/5967424/keep-bananas-fresh-longer-by-separating-them-and-wrapping-the-stems-in-plastic-wrap
======
jeroen
A less confusing article about the same solution:

[http://lifehacker.com/5967424/keep-bananas-fresh-longer-
by-s...](http://lifehacker.com/5967424/keep-bananas-fresh-longer-by-
separating-them-and-wrapping-the-stems-in-plastic-wrap)

~~~
dang
Thanks. We changed to that from [http://awareness-
time.com/?p=4195](http://awareness-time.com/?p=4195).

------
tootie
I read it twice and didn't see the actual solution. The picture shows plastic
wrap on the stem. I've seen that at some groceries and didn't know what it was
form

------
tdicola
What a weird article, it spends more time describing links to the science than
the actual solution. Is this some new form of scheming/optimizing search
engine rank by quoting and linking a lot of tangentially related academic
topics?

------
zvanness
My apologies for posting a poorly written article. I came across it through
Prismatic ([http://getprismatic.com/](http://getprismatic.com/)). From my
understanding their content is curated directly by them and not the users.

Just as @jeroen has commented, here is a less confusing article giving the
same solution: [http://lifehacker.com/5967424/keep-bananas-fresh-longer-
by-s...](http://lifehacker.com/5967424/keep-bananas-fresh-longer-by-
separating-them-and-wrapping-the-stems-in-plastic-wrap)

~~~
opminion
The posted article is just a cropped (and possibly plagiarised) copy of the
one linked at the end of the Lifehacker one:

[http://www.instructables.com/id/Keep-Bananas-Fresh-Longer-
sl...](http://www.instructables.com/id/Keep-Bananas-Fresh-Longer-slices-
too/?ALLSTEPS)

It seems that whoever tried to copy the article didn't read it and forgot to
include the steps.

~~~
japaget
Scroll down further and read the comments to the article at instructables.com.
Someone tried the suggestion to cover the stems in plastic wrap and found that
it did NOT work.

------
PeterWhittaker
So we can just tl;dr the better article a couple of people have posted and
leave it at that: Keep Bananas Fresh Longer by Separating Them and Wrapping
the Stems in Plastic Wrap (that's the headline from the better article).

------
angdis
Banana's are best eaten at the instant in time when the brown spots cover the
peel like freckles and are just about to make contact with each other. Why
anyone would want to delay this moment is beyond my comprehension.

~~~
jinushaun
Banana on the right is proper ripeness. The one on the left is unripe and
tannic.

------
rMBP
Holy moley, the initial scrolling on that site is horrible.

------
itsame
_EDIT_ : jeroen's post
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8093790](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8093790))
links to a better article.

tl;dr (as PeterWhittaker suggests): "Keep Bananas Fresh Longer by Separating
Them and Wrapping the Stems in Plastic Wrap".

\----- ORIGINAL GRIPING SESSION -----

NOTE: Just for context (so this comment doesn't look quite so silly as it now
does :))... The post originally linked to awareness-time.com/?p=4195

\-----------------------------------

So... am I right in my assumption that the picture of the bananas is a
demonstration of this "simple way"? (With the intent of covering the stem with
plastic wrap being for the purpose of minimizing exposure to gases that speed
the process up?)

It's not made explicitly clear in the blog entry. In fact, the entry is very
poorly structured. It...

1\. gives an anecdote about the bananas turning brown

2\. says there's a better way to slow the browning

3\. immediately jumps into a section it marks as "optional"

4\. starts the optional section with an ad

5\. begins actual optional content with a short blurb

6\. _finally_ shows the picture (is this optional??)

7\. follows it all up with the _actual_ "optional" science

All without at least a short text explanation of the "simple way". You don't
need complicated words to explain that processes occurring at the stem speed
up the ripening effect, and that an easy way around that is to cover the stem
with plastic wrap... so why is such a simple explanation omitted? Yes, a
picture may be worth a thousand words, but when placed poorly, makes for a
very confusing thousand words.

